

Show HN: a minimalist HN reader built using only JavaSciprt - matysanchez
http://matysanchez.com/hn-reader/

======
ddv
When clicking on the comments link I get an "Unknown." message.

Looks like you have extra forward slashes in the comments link.
"[https://news.ycombinator.com//item?id=7111627"](https://news.ycombinator.com//item?id=7111627")

~~~
matysanchez
Fixed. Thank you!

~~~
krapp
I'm still getting them...

